# Asus M5a99fx Pro



## alex00888 (Mar 15, 2015)

I've an asus m5a99fx mobo (2*4)8gigs of crucial ballistix ram .

 I cant set my ram speeds to more than 1066mhz. And when i press the 'mem ok' button on my mobo it sets the speed at 1333mhz but shows only 4gigs of ram. 

I've two modules of crucial balistix BLS4G3D1609DS1S00 1600mhz. I checked the QVL  and my crucial ballistix is compatible. I saw a lot of people having the same problem but couldn't find any solution for me.

Things i did: 
1) used only one stick
2) increased the nb,ram voltage
3) checked my ram sticks on my friend's comp and it worked at 1600mhz
4) flashed the new bios
5) changed the slots
6) used xmp profile


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

A single set of this DRAM correct?  Do you have the latest BIOS?  If  not, get that and try XMP.  

If you already have the latest, then it  might still have a bug in the XMP setup, try enabling XMP, Select Profile 1  and then Select Profile 2 as well if it there in your Ram settings and raise DRAM voltage + 0.06

      Might be DRAM is at AUTO and needs to be changed to Manual, some also use the + or the - keys  to make adjustments      

Adjust the voltage between 1.53 -1.56 and see what happens.


----------



## alex00888 (Mar 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> A single set of this DRAM correct?  Do you have the latest BIOS?  If  not, get that and try XMP.
> 
> If you already have the latest, then it  might still have a bug in the XMP setup, try enabling XMP, Select Profile 1  and then Select Profile 2 as well if it there in your Ram settings and raise DRAM voltage + 0.06
> 
> ...


As i already said i increased the voltage of DRAM, its didn't help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

alex00888 said:


> As i already said i increased the voltage of DRAM, its didn't help



Have you flashed your bios to the latest Version 2501
If your ram still does not fit then you have to swap with either Kingston or Corsair RAMs.


----------



## alex00888 (Mar 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Have you flashed your bios to the latest Version 2501
> If your ram still does not fit then you have to swap with either Kingston or Corsair RAMs.


Alright ill  check it out on my friend's pc . And is there any way that my motherboard would be defective?


----------



## alex00888 (Mar 15, 2015)

And yeah i have the latest bios 2501


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

alex00888 said:


> Alright ill  check it out on my friend's pc . And is there any way that my motherboard would be defective?



Because you have flashed your bios recently it might have corrupted your bios chip and so not working at all. If there is still warranty left then send it for RMA as no other option left for you now.
It once happened to my Asrock Mobo so buying only Gigabyte Mobos because they have 2 bioses. 1 backup bios as well.


----------



## alex00888 (Mar 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Because you have flashed your bios recently it might have corrupted your bios chip and so not working at all. If there is still warranty left then send it for RMA as no other option left for you now.
> It once happened to my Asrock Mobo so buying only Gigabyte Mobos because they have 2 bioses. 1 backup bios as well.


Alright! Thank you


----------

